# FF7 Remake for PS4 confirmed!



## Sofos (Jun 15, 2015)

omgomgomgomgomgomgomg FINALLY


----------



## Choop (Jun 15, 2015)

Is this even real life?!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 15, 2015)

Took them long enough. It's finally made all the nostalgia freaks who weren't old enough to play FFVI happy.  
Now if they can get the dream team back together to make a new Chrono game....

Either way, sign me up.


----------



## MFB (Jun 15, 2015)

I couldn't stomach the graphics as a kid, little polygon people with disconnected hands. However, when I saw Advent Children and what they could do with an HD version? I was so on board for that.

And now, I shall own it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 15, 2015)

HFS what.

There actually is a god.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 15, 2015)

>Not gonna be ps4 exclusive
>I don't have to drop 400+ dollars to play my baby


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 16, 2015)

*HECK YEAH!!!!*


----------



## naw38 (Jun 16, 2015)

I saw someone post something about that on Facebook earlier. Thought they were making a stupid joke - then it showed up elsewhere... and I watched the trailer. And now my face is wet with tears and it hurts from smiling so hard.


----------



## Pav (Jun 16, 2015)

No. ....ing. Way.

They had me convinced this would never happen. Square always sounded pretty adamant in not remaking it, despite the obvious want for it. This is a title that will cause a spike in console sales when it's released.

And the 10-year-old inside me is now drooling from ecstatic anticipation.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 16, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Now if they can get the dream team back together to make a new Chrono game....
> 
> Either way, sign me up.


 so much yes!


----------



## Fiction (Jun 16, 2015)

I was considering a ps4 for Type-0 & ff15, but this genuinely solidifies it.. brb maxing credit


----------



## StevenC (Jun 16, 2015)

Pav said:


> They had me convinced this would never happen. Square always sounded pretty adamant in not remaking it, despite the obvious want for it.



I thought Squeenix said they'd remake FF7 when they made a better FF. Bravely Default came out in 2012, so this is almost overdue.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 16, 2015)

Incredible.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 16, 2015)

I can't wait to sing along to Sephiroth's battle again

Bells, frogs, big cherries
Peter Pan, magic cheese
SEPHIROTH


----------



## Genome (Jun 16, 2015)

Won't lie. The trailer got me rather emotional.

Wonder how they'll recreate the Honey Bee Inn section of the game?


----------



## Kobalt (Jun 16, 2015)

Genome said:


> Won't lie. The trailer got me rather emotional.


.... yes, it did.


----------



## mongey (Jun 16, 2015)

I played the original back in the day and it was a really good game but i guess i don't remember it as fondly as Most. I've never really been keen on a remake of it. But it's great it's happening for those who love it.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 16, 2015)

The trailer could mistaken for something other than FF7 if you didn't know what to expect..... until that main theme melody plays near the end, then it hits you like a sad song. Whoo boy!


----------



## beneharris (Jun 16, 2015)

At first I was worried this was going to be like the one for PS3 from years back, but this certainly seems much more official. Yipepeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sakeido (Jun 16, 2015)

Genome said:


> Won't lie. The trailer got me rather emotional.
> 
> Wonder how they'll recreate the Honey Bee Inn section of the game?



fully HD, 50,000 polygon man-bulges everywhere. It's gonna be the best.

the remake will be pretty that's for sure but the old game needs more than fresh graphics... re-translated, voice acted, and hopefully without too many modern Japanese tropes leaking into it and ....ing it up


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes!!!!

Final Fantasy 7 director says &#8220;Please look forward&#8221; to cross-dressing Cloud in the gritty remake | VG247


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 18, 2015)

That stream was ....ing gold when it was announced.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm really kind of worried about this... the original has so much magic that I don't know if it can be done twice. It would be really easy to screw this up.


----------



## Pav (Jun 18, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I'm really kind of worried about this... the original has so much magic that I don't know if it can be done twice. It would be really easy to screw this up.



Yeah, not to mention Square has already dropped hints that the remake will have a slightly different story.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 18, 2015)

Pav said:


> Yeah, not to mention Square has already dropped hints that the remake will have a slightly different story.


Well this could have potential. There is all the speculation that the original was actually a rushed product and that the original was gonna be different given looser time restraints. Since its the same people (basically) that worked on the original we might actually get the full story this time around.

Though I can actually see them keeping the original story to a T just to keep all related media in canon.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 18, 2015)

If they made this game twice the length of the first, and not only matured the dialogue/story, but developed it even further, it would have the potential to stand on its own feet. However, the soundtrack can't change unless Nobuo himself is doing the writing. Actually, the exact soundtrack, but masterfully performed by live musicians where possible would be worth twice the price of any game.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 18, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> If they made this game twice the length of the first, and not only matured the dialogue/story, but developed it even further, it would have the potential to stand on its own feet. However, the soundtrack can't change unless Nobuo himself is doing the writing. Actually, the exact soundtrack, but masterfully performed by live musicians where possible would be worth twice the price of any game.


Agreed, Nobou has already shown what he can do with a competent band.


----------



## Pav (Jun 18, 2015)

Sephiroth952 said:


> Well this could have potential. There is all the speculation that the original was actually a rushed product and that the original was gonna be different given looser time restraints. Since its the same people (basically) that worked on the original we might actually get the full story this time around.
> 
> Though I can actually see them keeping the original story to a T just to keep all related media in canon.


It could definitely work out for the better since at the very least we'll have more accurate translations from Japanese to English, which FF games struggled with up until X. Looking back now, there's no telling how many elements of the original story were literally lost in translation. 

I've also read some articles from larger gaming sites that argue SE would be better off developing an entirely new battle system for the game, like something action-oriented from FFXII or XV, rather than re-using the old turn-based system.

Personally, if the new one doesn't at least closely resemble the old turn-based system, I will cry.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 18, 2015)

My body is beyond ready.

As far as story, I hope they flesh it out more while maintaining the core story. Stuff like Zacks story, Vincent's background as a Turk... While I'm at it, make Vincent and Yuffie actually integral to the story instead of "hidden characters".

The battle system, maybe stick close to the original, but add elements ands camera angles ala FFXIII.

God, I need this game.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2015)

Ralyks said:


> As far as story, I hope they flesh it out more while maintaining the core story. Stuff like Zacks story, Vincent's background as a Turk... While I'm at it, make Vincent and Yuffie actually integral to the story instead of "hidden characters".
> 
> The battle system, maybe stick close to the original, but add elements ands camera angles ala FFXIII.


 
A lot of those elements have been explored through Dirge Of Cerberus and the 2 Crisis games. Dirge was based on Vincent (and to some extent, Yuffie) and where they were while the main party was in the final dungeon to beat Sepiroth, with their stories expanding further. Crisis Core was where Zack was the main character around the time where he befriends Cloud, and Before Crisis made the Turks as the playable characters. 

Of course not a lot of us got to play these because 1, Dirge Of Cerberus sucked , 2, Crisis Core was released in the least popular hand held format and 3, Before Crisis was never released in the West. There's also the Last Order OVA that was also based on Zack, but that's hard to come by nowadays. 

I wouldn't mind the VII remake to at least elaborate on these stories and show a few hat tips to the spinoff games.


----------



## WarMachine (Jun 19, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> A lot of those elements have been explored through Dirge Of Cerberus and the 2 Crisis games. Dirge was based on Vincent (and to some extent, Yuffie) and where they were while the main party was in the final dungeon to beat Sepiroth, with their stories expanding further. Crisis Core was where Zack was the main character around the time where he befriends Cloud, and Before Crisis made the Turks as the playable characters.
> 
> Of course not a lot of us got to play these because 1, Dirge Of Cerberus sucked , 2, Crisis Core was released in the least popular hand held format and 3, Before Crisis was never released in the West. There's also the Last Order OVA that was also based on Zack, but that's hard to come by nowadays.
> 
> I wouldn't mind the VII remake to at least elaborate on these stories and show a few hat tips to the spinoff games.


Wasn't Dirge more geared towards the direction they took with Advent Children? I loved Dirge (btw) but  it definitely was NOT a FF game lol. The reason I bring up AC is because the way they have the characters looking and how they come into it. Crisis was definitely a prequel if there was one. I actually liked the updated battle system on it with one exception; how materia was used  i thought it could have been much simpler and made more sense to instead of controlling more of the camera with L and R to just make that a materia select and materia cast.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2015)

WarMachine said:


> Wasn't Dirge more geared towards the direction they took with Advent Children? I loved Dirge (btw) but  it definitely was NOT a FF game lol. The reason I bring up AC is because the way they have the characters looking and how they come into it. Crisis was definitely a prequel if there was one. I actually liked the updated battle system on it with one exception; how materia was used  i thought it could have been much simpler and made more sense to instead of controlling more of the camera with L and R to just make that a materia select and materia cast.


 
With Dirge and Advent Children they way they are visually, was exactly why everybody cried for a VII remake. 

Storywise, Dirge belongs with the canon (Vincent getting centre stage is great), but gameplay wise, I agree it's not a traditional FF game... then again, the recent FF track record, I guess that doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 19, 2015)

Dirge was actually pretty sweet, not sure why it gets so much hate.

Anyway, they could expand on the Turks some... lots of potential for badassery. 

Also, if there's voice acting, I wonder if they'll censor the ever living %*#& out of Berret


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 19, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Dirge was actually pretty sweet, not sure why it gets so much hate.


Probably more so because of the terrible controls and glitchiness.


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 22, 2015)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Also, if there's voice acting, I wonder if they'll censor the ever living %*#& out of Berret



And Cid, for that matter.

Also, as much as I liked the material system at the time, I really hope they expand and flesh it out in the remake.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2015)

More info:

RPGFan News - There Will Be No New Surprise Characters in Final Fantasy VII



> Regarding the teaser trailer
> 
> Nomura: "We&#8217;re using part of that video in the game. We&#8217;re going to raise the quality even more."
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 24, 2015)

Well the system should be Materia based since it's such a core part of the whole story, but they can definitely flesh it out.

As for new characters, I mean, was there anyone from the spinoffs or Advent Children that would add to the story in this case?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jun 24, 2015)

Holy fvcking materia, batman! The kid in me is bouncing off the walls. Too bad my console gaming experience ended with ps2 and haven't touched a game since my psp broke like 5 years ago 

I'm hoping for a pc version


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 24, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Holy materia!



Seriously!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 24, 2015)

Ralyks said:


> Well the system should be Materia based since it's such a core part of the whole story, but they can definitely flesh it out.



I'm sure the Materia system will still be the game's core mechanic. What Nomura is implying is that it will be a modern take. 

Also generally speaking, it's not the first time Square-Enix has successfully remade a game. Sure very few actually liked the SaGa games (I may be the only one here), but that is a very good indication of what Square-Enix are capable of if they made the real effort.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jun 25, 2015)

.... yeah.


----------



## narad (Jun 25, 2015)

Man, I remember playing this on PS1 at a friend's house. He had imported the Japanese version of the game (way before the US release) so we didn't understand any of the dialogue choices and were just brute-forcing our way through the plot. And I was still amazed by it! Can't wait to be amazed again.


----------



## Genome (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd expect Genesis and Angeal might be forced into the plot, which is a shame. I liked Crisis Core but really didn't like how they retconned the Nibelheim incident and included Genesis when he was nowhere to be seen in the original.


----------



## beneharris (Jun 25, 2015)

Not that this means anything, but they are remaking FF7. Its not like this is just some game. Its FF7. If they were going to screw with it, they know what kind of hate there would be towards it, I can't imagine they're going to jack it up. I mean, they can't. Right?


----------



## MFB (Jun 25, 2015)

As happy as I am for this, I also realized today that now this image is useless


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 26, 2015)

This may be a small thing, but I want to know how limit breaks would work too. Something satisfying about getting beat up, then Climhazzarding the crap out of the baddie.


----------



## Repner (Jun 27, 2015)

I'm hoping it'll still be menu based, but maybe an evolution of the system. I thought X-2 was heading for that direction with the way they built upon the ATB system, in that no one needed to wait their turn (everyone went when they were ready, and could be attacking simultaneously), and the characters could be spread about the battlefield, rather than just waiting in a straight line in front of the enemy.


----------



## mrjones_ass (Jul 9, 2015)

Well... I guess Im gonna have to me a ps4 when this comes out!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 10, 2015)

This may disappoint most of you...

RPGFan News - Nobuo Uematsu Will Not Work on Final Fantasy VII Remake's Soundtrack

It's sad that the remake will not feature Uematsu, but honestly with all the other FF remakes like I/II and III, and the sequel to IV having some decent rearrangements, I guess it was to be expected.


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, that sucks 

Whatever happened to the Pc to PS4 port? Kinda wanted to give the game another go around and, yknow, platinum trophy it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2015)

Ralyks said:


> Well, that sucks
> 
> Whatever happened to the Pc to PS4 port? Kinda wanted to give the game another go around and, yknow, platinum trophy it.



They're saying Winter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like Squenix is fully embracing the action RPG, because it looks like FF7R will be one as well. 

I don't hate this.


----------



## Kobalt (Dec 5, 2015)

Just wow.

The battle system isn't an issue for me (contrary to a lot of criticism already), I fully embrace the modernizing of the game, as long as the core things like magics, materias, the story, etc... remain intact.

Shame I don't think I'll get a PS4 anytime soon, it looks great.


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 5, 2015)

My body is so, SO ready.

Also, looks like the Steam to PS4 port is dropping today.


----------



## kamello (Dec 5, 2015)

my thoughts seeing this just were ''hardcore fans are going to be pissed''


now for me; I actualy LOVE IT! action RPG's are my favourites


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2015)

About the battle system:

"I can't say the new game is completely action-based, but it has more of that element... and real time than the previous game. However, what makes Final Fantasy... and RPG different from other games... is that the players have the ability to choose weapons, capabilities, and magic to be open-minded, so while the game has a real-time element, balancing these two factors perfectly to enhance the gaming experience."

Sounds like the core gameplay will be action-based, but will require some strategic planning with items, skills, etc etc like in the turn-based games.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 5, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> About the battle system:
> 
> "I can't say the new game is completely action-based, but it has more of that element... and real time than the previous game. However, what makes Final Fantasy... and RPG different from other games... is that the players have the ability to choose weapons, capabilities, and magic to be open-minded, so while the game has a real-time element, balancing these two factors perfectly to enhance the gaming experience."
> 
> Sounds like the core gameplay will be action-based, but will require some strategic planning with items, skills, etc etc like in the turn-based games.



So what they're saying is that they're going to pick up from where Lightning Returns battle system left off. Interesting. The battle system on that game was actually pretty good. Shame that the terrible item fetching chore fest of the rest of the game and convoluted plot prevented everyone from playing it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2015)

PSX 2015: Final Fantasy 7 Remake Will Be a Multi-Part Series - IGN

Uh...
Huh?


----------



## Sofos (Dec 6, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> PSX 2015: Final Fantasy 7 Remake Will Be a Multi-Part Series - IGN
> 
> Uh...
> Huh?



I saw this too. Maybe it's a bad translation and they mean it's in chapters?


----------



## Choop (Dec 7, 2015)

If the multiple releases of FF13 are any indication, it will probably be either an episodic game made up of cheaper parts, or it will be stretched to accommodate as many sequels as they can squeeze out. 

I'd really prefer none of that, not even chapters. Chapters make a game feel broken up and less like a complete experience IMO, much less taking a game that we all are familiar with having just a single cohesive story and stretching it out to milk money from the fanboys. :c Heck, FF7 has already been milked a decent amount, if worst case scenario it is like I mentioned above, that shouldn't really be that surprising these days. .-.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2015)

They're saying each part will be the size of a full game. 

Gonna quote someone I saw on a forum...

"Reliving that multiple-disc experience."


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 20, 2015)

More info: 

RPGFan News - Details on Final Fantasy VII Remake Emerge From the Lifestream



> - They want add delver further into Biggs, Wedge, and Jessie.
> 
> - They have an idea about the number of installments that will be released, but they&#8217;re not at the stage where they can say anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm ok with multi part series as long as it's like Mass Effect where you carry your save into the next game. Also, this could be cool if it helps flesh out more stories, like how they said they want to expand upon the AVALANCE members.

If they're sticking with the main sorry, I could see something like Midgar is expanded to be the entire first game, the second game being the rest of disc one to middle of disc two, and game three being the rest of it. I dunno, probably would help to know how many games there will be.


----------

